# Wie kann ich in Photoshop so ein Pferd zeichnen?



## Ramona_W (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Da ich noch neu hier bin, habe ich natürlich die Netiquette und die Regeln gelesen und hoffe, dass ich das jetzt auf Anhieb richtig mache.  [hab auch schon bei Google gesucht und die Suche hier benutzt, aber nicht das gefunden, was ich suche...]

Zu meiner Frage:
Auf einer Homepage habe ich folgendes Bild gesehen, das laut deren Impressum mit Photoshop 7.0 erstellt wurde: http://www.virtuellerhof.de/u_v_r/Bilder/Lucien.gif
Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie das gemacht wurde und ob dazu unbedingt Photoshop 7.0 nötig ist oder es auch eine niedrige Version (6.0) tut. Ich danke jetzt schon mal allen, die sich meinen Beitrag angesehen haben.


----------



## da_Dj (9. Juli 2004)

Also das ist selbst mit weitaus älteren Versionen noch realisierbar denke ich, aber mit 6. solltest du gar kein Probleme haben. Wenn du ein Zeichentablett hast, wäre das ganze kein Problem einfach mit dem Brushwerkezug zeichnen/malen. Mit der Maus geht das ganze auch, aber da ist die Arbeit mit *Pfaden* /*Pfadwerkzeug/Zeichenstift* zu empfehlen [für die schwarzen Konturlinien, den Rest mit dem Füllwerkezug einfach auffüllen]. Die helleren/dunkleren Bereiche kannst du dann entweder mit *Abwedeler/Nachbelichter* oder ganz einfach mit helleren/dunkleren Farben als der Original Farbe mit dem Brushwerkzeug drüber Malen, am besten wären dafür gesonderte Ebenen die du drüber legst. Du kannst im Netz mal nach Cartoon Tutorials oder änlichem suchen, da wird das alles noch weitaus genauer beschrieben [meist allerdings auf englisch] die fettgeschriebenen Wörter kannst du im Forum/Handbuch mal nachschauen, da wird Benutzung usw. noch besser erklärt, hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Ramona_W (9. Juli 2004)

Hui, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Ein Zeichentablett hab ich nicht (was ist das eigentlich? ). Ich werd das mal in den nächsten Tagen ausprobieren (hab im Moment ziemlich viel Stress). Wenn ich noch Probleme habe, dann frag ich einfach nochmal nach, denke ich.  Also, nochmals vielen Dank an dich.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2004)

Hi Ramona!

Falls du öfters solche Sachen zeichnen willst kann ich dir ein Grafiktablett wärmstens empfehlen. Ich zum Beispiel würde es nicht schaffen mit der Maus ein Pferd zu zeichnen  

Hab dir mal ein Bild angehangen damit du weisst was da_Dj damit meinte.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juli 2004)

Zeichentablett: Quasi digitaler Zeichenblock 

@ ShadowMan: Sau, warst schneller


----------



## DJTrancelight (10. Juli 2004)

Hi Ramona,

Ein Grafiktablet ist ein Hilfsmittel um in Grafikprogrammen realistisch zeichnen zu können. Versuch doch mal mit der Maus deinen Namen in Photoshop zu schreiben 

Ein Grafiktablet wird über USB-Anschluss mit dem Rechner verbunden. Das Grafiktablet ist ein flaches Plastigteil wobei ein bestimmter Bereich auf Druck reagiert. Ein spezieller Stift (ist beim Tablet dabei) ermöglicht dir, auf dieser Plastikfläche zu schreiben. I.d.R  werden mind. 256 Druckstufen unterstützt. Das bedeutet, dass bei erhötem Druck auf das Tablet, mehr Tinte in Photoshop fließt 

Das tolle an so einem Tablet ist, dass du damit auch deinen PC steuern kannst u. im Prinzip keine Maus mehr brauchst (ist auch gut fürs Handgelenk).
Außerdem kannst du z.B. dein Pferd vorher auf einem normalen Blatt vorzeichnen, unter die druchsichtige Plastikfolie des Grafiktablets legen und mit dem Stift in PS nachzeichnen (abpausen).

Sehr gute Tablets gibts bei WACOM, ich hab ein Biligteil von Aiptek (damals 70 DM)

Also Vorteile kurz zusammengefasst:

- Genauer zeichnen, da du ja einen Stift und keine Maus hältst
- 256 Druckstärken , somit sind ganz feine Striche(wenig Tinte, wenig Druck) möglich die du in einem Zug mit mehr Druck intensiver(mehr Tinte) werden läßt. Die Maus versteht nur die Befehle ("Tinte voll" oder "keine Tinte")

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juli 2004)

Wobei man WACOM nur empfehlen kann  Die Teile sind zwar extrem teuer, aber dafür hält man wirklich Qualität in den Händen. Erstmal liegen da die Druckstufen selbst bei den "billigen" Tabletts bei 512 Druckstufen [ka ob man den Unterschied stark bemerkt, aber denke wenn man viel mit arbeitet schon]. Ein grosser Vorteil ist aber ... weder die Maus noch der Stift brauchen Batterien, dadurch ist der Stift leicht und für ein angenehmes Arbeiten besser geeignet als ein schwerer Stift mit Batterien. Allerdings kostet schon ein Graphire 3 A6 [das 2. billigste soweit ich weiß]] mit Versand 110€ wenn man es direkt bei WACOM kauft. Es gibt aber dort im Shop einen "Second Hand" Teil, ausserdem könnte man bei Ebay schauen.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJTrancelight _
> *Ein Grafiktablet ist ein Hilfsmittel um in Grafikprogrammen realistisch zeichnen zu können.
> *



Also wenn das reicht um realistische Bilder zeichnen zu können will ich das auch haben  
Aber ne gute Erklärung, alle Achtung!

@ Neurodeamon: Du willst nicht wissen wie oft mir das schon passiert ist 

Schönes WE euch allen!

Gruß,
Shadow


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (10. Juli 2004)

Also ein Tablet brauchst du für solche triviale Zeichnungen sicher nicht. Es genügt sich ein bisschen mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, den Ankerpunkten sowie den Grundfunktionen von Photoshop auseinanderzusetzen.

Die meisten Tutorials die ich hier poste sind eigentlich für den Adobe Illustrator gedacht, lassen sich aber auch in Photoshop umsetzen

- http://www.jadersworld.com/vector/index.html
- http://www.jadersworld.com/vector/ai/
- http://tiemdesign.com/HowTo/Illustrator.htm
- http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html {deutsch}


Anbei eines der besten Tutorials für das Pfadwerkzeug

- http://www.arraich.com/ps6_tips_ppen1.htm

Viel Glück und schau auch mal hier vorbei: http://www.gurusnetwork.com/


----------



## Ramona_W (18. August 2004)

Ich möchte nochmals allen danken, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mir eine "Auskunft" zu geben. Mit den Tutorials und eurer Hilfe bin ich mittlerweile wirklich so weit, ein Pferd wie das Obige im ersten Beitrag zu zeichen, mit der noch etwas "einfachen" Schattierung. Nun stehe ich allerdings vor der nächsten Herausforderung und habe bisher noch kein passendes Tutorial gefunden bzw bin durch Selbstausprobieren nicht allzu weit gekommen. Und zwar handelt es sich um eine solche, fast schon richtig plastische Schattierung wie hier: Beispiel


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (18. August 2004)

Bisschen Airbrushen, Nachbelichten / Abwedeln sowie Weichzeichnen und du kommst schnell weiter. Hol dir halt ein Referenzbild um die Schattierungen genau zu studieren :-]

Viel Glück


----------



## Ramona_W (18. August 2004)

Muss ich die Filter verwenden oder einfach mit den Werkzeugen?
(Airbrush ist klar, aber Weichzeichnen?)
Hach, kann das alles kompliziert sein!


----------



## German (18. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ramona_W _
> *richtig plastische Schattierung*


Du solltest die Füllung auf einer eigenen Ebene haben, die Highlights machst Du dann mit dem Nachbelichter, die Schatten mit dem Abwedler, jeweils mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze.
In den Werkzeugoptionen kannst Du einstellen ob der Effekt auf Tiefen, Lichter oder Mitteltöne angewendet werden soll, letzteres erhöht beim Abwedler die Sättigung, die anderen machens nur dunkler (was aus gelb ein schmutziges grün macht). Die Belichtung stellst Du zw. 10 u. 50 % ein, mußt halt experimentieren was Dir am Besten liegt.


----------



## Ramona_W (19. August 2004)

Ja..
Es wird aber irgendwie nicht richtig.  
Weiß jemand, ob es dazu eine genaue Anleitung gibt. Es entsteht bei mir trotzdem kein plastischer Effekt.


----------

